# Using the CM7 Monster Instead of SBF?



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, I have been playing with a few different roms on .340, .596, and .602 and I was wondering if it would be possible to use the CM7 monster zip (based on the .340 kernel) and following that flash maderstcok as a replacement for an SBF. The monster zip can be flashed from any kernel version so would there be any issue?


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> Okay, I have been playing with a few different roms on .340, .596, and .602 and I was wondering if it would be possible to use the CM7 monster zip (based on the .340 kernel) and following that flash maderstcok as a replacement for an SBF. The monster zip can be flashed from any kernel version so would there be any issue?


If you're using the CM7 monster zip, you don't need to use Maderstock or run through the SBF procedure. I did this a couple of weeks ago to get into CM4DX (Froyo) and it worked quite well. You won't get the latest radio baseband but if you have the TBH app, you can download an update patch from there or I think there is also links in the DEV forums to the different baseband update files. The procedure I used to get to CM7 originally is MDW CM7 Instructions


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

I find it easiest to flash the cm7 monster file then flash the latest nightly. That will give you any fixes you need as well as the new baseband.

From Shuji on my DX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

fc127 said:


> I find it easiest to flash the cm7 monster file then flash the latest nightly. That will give you any fixes you need as well as the new baseband.


it does not give you the new baseband. the cm7 monster zip gives you the oldest baseband. .07

the nightlies have no baseband, so it's not changed when you flash them.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> it does not give you the new baseband. the cm7 monster zip gives you the oldest baseband. .07
> 
> the nightlies have no baseband, so it's not changed when you flash them.


Oh... I guess I assumed it had the baseband included. My bad... Sorry for the bad info.

From Shuji on my DX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

fc127 said:


> Oh... I guess I assumed it had the baseband included. My bad... Sorry for the bad info.


no biggie.
there's nothing wrong with the old radio .07. initially, cvpcs wanted everyone to use .07 with cm4dx anyways. we later figured out that we could change to the newer radios to see if it helped reception and battery life any.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

razorloves said:


> it does not give you the new baseband. the cm7 monster zip gives you the oldest baseband. .07
> 
> the nightlies have no baseband, so it's not changed when you flash them.


Sorry if I was unclear, the file to update the radio baseband to .13 is in the TBH app and that's what I used after installing CM4DX Froyo.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

matjmonk said:


> Sorry if I was unclear, the file to update the radio baseband to .13 is in the TBH app and that's what I used after installing CM4DX Froyo.


it's ok. my post was just directed at the person i quoted. not you.


----------

